# Tree - Filter Plant - Poudre River



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

Two trees to be aware of on Filter Plant. I'll try to get pics up later this week. 

1. Huge tree on river right side of a left hand bend at the upper end of the upper picnic area that has been gated for years. I recall this tree being in the water last year, though it seems to have shifted out and/or the current has shifted and is pushing further into the tree - blocking about 1/3 of the channel with it's branches. 

2. An additional tree is on river right between the two picnic areas, below the rapid as the river bends right. One tree is still here from last year, but an additional pine tree has also fallen in. Visible from the road, not blocking any of the main flow.


----------



## BeaterBoater (Sep 29, 2014)

what's the rock at?


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

BeaterBoater said:


> what's the rock at?


looked to be about 0.7' last night around 8.


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

It looked about .4 Friday night, and flow felt similar Saturday afternoon. Boney runs through Bridges, below Bridges, and Filter Plant at that level.


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

*Pictures of trees*

First Picture: Cottonwood tree on river right on left hand bend above the upper picnic area. Tips of branches extend through main current. 

Second Picture: New pine tree added to existing trees in the top of the right hand bend below the upper picnic area, just above where the road washed out fall of 2013.


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

Is River Right below MadDog public land or private property? Anybody know?


----------



## LongmontRafter (Jun 12, 2008)

Think that RR is private...


----------

